# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Older guy needs advice on beginner powerlifting

## digismash

Hello all,

I am 39 years old, 6-0, 300lbs, I havent worked out in about 5 years and have a new baby and need to get in shape for myself and for him. I worked out alot in high school and in my 20s but when I got married kinda slacked off. I really want to get into powerlifting and have done alot of research on technique, exercises and routines, however being so out of shape I need some good advice on how I should start back, to avoid injury etc.

Thanks in advance!

Eric

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome aboard mate!

I would imagine before you can get into PL, you should start off by making sure your body can handle it. Your weight is disproportionate to your height, so I would suggest losing some weight before getting serious about the heavy weights.

Spend a few hours and read the diet section, especially all the stickies at the top. Next you will need to decide a target weight. What has worked for me is the Atkins to hit the target. You can slowly start a work out routine while losing the weight. As your muscles may be quite a bit stronger than your tendons and ligaments, you will need to consider allowing those to catch up. I imagine you will need to begin to add some light cardio as the weight begins to come off, and increase your cardio the closer you get to your target weight. Once you have hit your target weight, and your heart can handle it due to your progressive success in cardio, you could probably start to slowly go heavy and modify your diet away from the Atkins by introducing some carbs at levels that are appropriate for your exercise program. Just getting ready to go heavy may take you 6 months or a year. Once you are ready, then a moderate PL routine could get you started. With us older bulls, we can sometimes surprise ourselves by pulling a muscle, ripping a tendon, or worse, a heart attack because we still think we can lift just like when we were younger. You can get there, but you need to be honest with your limitations and recognize you are no longer the pup you used to be... and go slow!!

Cheers!

----------


## digismash

Thanks so much for the info!! I have a good grasp on the diet part, and my concern was my tendons etc, do you think I could use a beginners PL routine just with much lighter weight, or does higher reps strengthen the tendons???

Thank you!

Eric

----------


## Times Roman

Begin to lose the weight first, and phase in some cardio during this period. It's ok to lift weight, but it should be on the bars, not your bones! Maybe about two thirds of the way to your target weight, you can start with some light weights and low reps, but not to failure, as you probably are trying to get the tendons/ligaments realigned with your muscular strength. At this point, muscular failure would probably mean over working the tendons. Think of this more like a rule of thumb, not something written in stone. Everyone is different. What I am pretty serious about is losing the weight first, introduce some mild and progressive cardio about one third of the way to your target weight, light resistance training two thirds of the way to your target weight. You have to consider with your weight that your heart could be working overtime. How's your blood pressure? Have you had a stress test?
Start losing weight first. You don't want your kid to grow up without a father!

----------


## digismash

I havent had a stress test, I will look into getting one. What you say makes alot of sense though, I really appreciate the help!!

----------


## Times Roman

Good luck mate, and all the best with your new baby!

----------


## digismash

thanks, I will try to post updates of my progress

----------


## Nooomoto

If you haven't worked out in 5 years, I'd suggest getting your body used to the activity of moving weights around again. Start off with some light, full body workouts and move up in weight slowly as to not injure yourself. After a while of that and you start feeling comfortable doing the motions and what not again, then start looking into a PL program.

Good luck and I hope you stick around. This section of the forum gets a little stale sometimes!

----------


## Bigdog99

X2 ^

When I first came back to lifting a couple years ago after taking years off (got married kids yadda yadda yadda).....the strength came back really quick....but my joints didn't....so there I was doing my last set of 120 lb dumbell presses after 3 months lifting again and I hear a snap crackel and pop in my shoulder joint. Set me back 4 months......so please whatever you do take it slow! The funny part is I totally knew better and I thought I would be fine b/c everything felt great......but not so. Ease back into it.... (I am 38 BTW)

----------


## digismash

thanks so much for the advice guys! I found a local powerlifting coach whos is going to help me out and he had the same advice as you guys, although he recommends the metabolic typing diet, which I have to admit looks interesting. 

Has anyone had experience with this eating style???

----------


## Bigdog99

> thanks so much for the advice guys! I found a local powerlifting coach whos is going to help me out and he had the same advice as you guys, although he recommends the metabolic typing diet, which I have to admit looks interesting. 
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this eating style???


NP

As far as diet is concerned.....I would start here

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516 


Watch the six short(ish) videos. Take notes. Watch them again. I try to follow his advice as closely as possible. Alot of it may be a refreasher since it seems like you have been around doing this for a while b4....but please do youself a favor and watch them. They will help TONS. It helped me. Huge key for me is eating 6-8 small meals a day to keep your metabolism fired up. High protein---low carb--low fat. (depending on your body type may be different---again watch the videos and you will see). Good luck.

----------


## digismash

I downloaded the vids plan on watching them today, thanks again for the help!

Eric

----------


## Bigdog99

let me know how you like them.......quiz will follow tonight!

----------


## digismash

hey guys, I am starting back at the gym tonight, plan on going super light and focusing on form the question is what exercises should I be doing for PL. I read bench, military, deadlift and squat or the main ones but should I be doing others??

I plan on starting 3 days a week if anyone has a link or info for a workout?

Thanks Eric

----------


## Nooomoto

I wouldn't focus on powerlifting movements right now. Try finding a full body workout. bodybuilding.com has a huge searchable database, there are plenty of full body programs in there. Just use one that you like to get used to moving weights around again, then once you're comfortable you can start concentrating more on PL lifts and assistance exercises.

BB.com searchable database

I've been circulating some powerlifting programs I bought from Elite FTS. If you want I can send you the beginner program.

----------


## xxxl83

Joe defranco's "westside for skinny bastards" . Read through all 3 articles there is even a washed up meathead template check them out, plus there's some mobility work in there which i'm sure you're gonna need. you can find the articles easily with a google search.

xxxl83

----------


## digismash

Thank you xxl83 I will look it up

----------


## digismash

> I wouldn't focus on powerlifting movements right now. Try finding a full body workout. bodybuilding.com has a huge searchable database, there are plenty of full body programs in there. Just use one that you like to get used to moving weights around again, then once you're comfortable you can start concentrating more on PL lifts and assistance exercises.
> 
> BB.com searchable database
> 
> I've been circulating some powerlifting programs I bought from Elite FTS. If you want I can send you the beginner program.


that would be great, thank you!

----------


## digismash

I found this workout on bodybuilding.com, does this look ok??

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/workout2.php?name=Full+body+intro.&description=Thi s+workout+is+designed+to+safely+stimulate+the+powe r+zones.++It+is+good+for+a+period+of+six+weeks.+Wh en+doing+this+workout+feel+free+to+substitute+exer cises.%0D%0ABench+Press%3A+3+sets+of+8-12%0D%0ASquats%3A4+sets+of+8-12%0D%0ATrap+Bar+Deadlift%3A+3-5+sets+of+5-8+reps%0D%0ASeated+dumbell+press%3A+2+sets+of+8%0D %0ADumbell+row%3A+3+sets+of+8%0D%0ABarbell+Curl%3A +2x8%0D%0AAbds%3A+3+sets+of+20&type=Full+Body&diff erent=1&goal=Strength&days=3&schedule1=Y&schedule2 on=1&schedule2off=1&person=David&email=davidmarkel @attbi.com&E1[]=Bench+Press&R1[]=8-12&S1[]=3&E1[]=Squat&R1[]=10-12&S1[]=4&E1[]=Trap-bar+deadlift&R1[]=3-5&S1[]=4&E1[]=Seated+dumbell+press&R1[]=8-10&S1[]=2&E1[]=Dumbell+rowing&R1[]=8-12&S1[]=3&E1[]=Barbell+curl&R1[]=8-10&S1[]=3&sy1[]=Sunday&sy1[]=Tuesday&sy1[]=Thursday&exercount=6&s2r=[/URL]

----------


## Nooomoto

I would look for something a little more comprehensive, that seems like too little. I sent the manual, check your spam!

----------


## digismash

> I would look for something a little more comprehensive, that seems like too little. I sent the manual, check your spam!


will do thanks bud!

----------


## digismash

had a good first week guys, got my diet going, and did some very easy lifting but still was very sore lol anyway wanted to think you guys for all the help getting started!!

Eric

----------


## digismash

doing good, thanks for advice guys

----------


## digismash

feeling pretty good, down 6 pounds, fine tuning diet and workouts are going better, strength returning fast, but still taking it slow.

----------


## Nooomoto

> feeling pretty good, down 6 pounds, fine tuning diet and workouts are going better, strength returning fast, but still taking it slow.


Awesome. Take it slow bud, remember muscles grow faster than tendons and ligaments!

----------


## digismash

its funny I was using just the bar for military and stuff and people are looking at me like Im nuts lol, but def taking it slow kinda higher reps 10-15

----------


## Bigdog99

> its funny I was using just the bar for military and stuff and people are looking at me like Im nuts lol, but def taking it slow kinda higher reps 10-15


Need to leave your ego at the door sometimes......that was the hardest part for me. No worries you will be banging with the big boys in no time....and be able to stay injury free. You def don't need a set back now. Slow and steady wins the race......

----------


## digismash

yeah I've always been pretty cautious I've known way to many people who have torn things, its not a pleasant sound lol

----------


## bl.fdm213

Plan to do four workouts a week: Two will focus on the bench press, and two will focus on the squat/deadlift (since many of the same muscles contribute to both lifts, it makes sense to train them both in the same session). Within those workouts, you'll further divide your training into Dynamic Effort and Maximum Effort days. On DE days, the focus will be on lifting explosively, as training your muscles to apply force to the bar rapidly will ultimately lead to strength increases. On ME days, you'll lift very heavy weights to develop maximum strength directly.

----------


## CDiesel313

> Plan to do four workouts a week: Two will focus on the bench press, and two will focus on the squat/deadlift (since many of the same muscles contribute to both lifts, it makes sense to train them both in the same session). Within those workouts, you'll further divide your training into Dynamic Effort and Maximum Effort days. On DE days, the focus will be on lifting explosively, as training your muscles to apply force to the bar rapidly will ultimately lead to strength increases. On ME days, you'll lift very heavy weights to develop maximum strength directly.


While the general idea of this is an acceptable method of training, I think it's too early for him to jump into a program like this. If he plans his goals accordingly, then the first goal should be to get in better shape and THEN to become stronger. Now, I'm not saying that he couldn't get into better shape while doing what you prescribed above. I will say that after 5 years of not being in the gym, training like that could hurt him more then help him. Especially with the explosive lifting. His joints and tendons are not even close to the kind of shape they need to be in right now for all out DE and ME training.

I think the earlier advice you got is the best. Focus on losing some weight and getting your body into shape. There are plenty of beginner programs you could implement along with your diet and cardio that will help get your body prepared for the taking the next step into a more advanced powerlifting routine.

----------


## Bigdog99

> while the general idea of this is an acceptable method of training, i think it's too early for him to jump into a program like this. If he plans his goals accordingly, then the first goal should be to get in better shape and then to become stronger. Now, i'm not saying that he couldn't get into better shape while doing what you prescribed above. I will say that after 5 years of not being in the gym, training like that could hurt him more then help him. Especially with the explosive lifting. His joints and tendons are not even close to the kind of shape they need to be in right now for all out de and me training.
> 
> I think the earlier advice you got is the best. Focus on losing some weight and getting your body into shape. There are plenty of beginner programs you could implement along with your diet and cardio that will help get your body prepared for the taking the next step into a more advanced powerlifting routine.


agreed!

----------


## digismash

I'm taking your advice and taking the workouts slow guys  :Smilie:  things are going well, I'm going to weigh at the gym tonight, I will let you guys know how its goin

----------


## digismash

well guys I weighed and took my bp today, its been about 2 weeks since I started

When I started my weight was somewhere over 300, the scale I use only goes to 300 and I pegged that sucker lol Today I was 295!

My BP was 165 over 95, today it was 149 over 90, still horrible, but its so nice to see progress!

oh yeah I'm sore as hell lol and yes I am going light and easy  :Smilie: 

Thanks guys!!

Eric

----------


## MACHINE5150

> well guys I weighed and took my bp today, its been about 2 weeks since I started
> 
> When I started my weight was somewhere over 300, the scale I use only goes to 300 and I pegged that sucker lol Today I was 295!
> 
> My BP was 165 over 95, today it was 149 over 90, still horrible, but its so nice to see progress!
> 
> oh yeah I'm sore as hell lol and yes I am going light and easy 
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> ...


keep up the good work bud.. remember to take before and after pictures so you can show us the progress once you have reached your goal.

----------


## digismash

thanks man! I do have some before pics I took, but I'm not posting till I have some more progress, theyre not got the faint of heart lol

----------


## digismash

weekly update

weight 293 so down 2lbs wasnt too happy but I have muscle coming back so maybe more

BP is 143 over 89 so down a bit

----------


## gbrice75

> weekly update
> 
> weight 293 so down 2lbs wasnt too happy but I have muscle coming back so maybe more
> 
> BP is 143 over 89 so down a bit


Congrats! Hey, progress is progress, however slow. Going slow and steady is always better anyway. I wouldn't aim to lose more than 2lb/week anyway, or you raise the risk of losing LBM. However, at 300lbs, you will probably be ok as your body won't mind giving up fat and you will probably see more than 2lbs/week for a while. I'm just saying don't TRY to lose 5lbs/week. If it happens, great. If not and you're still down, great too!

----------


## digismash

thanks bro! yeah I saw a friend who I hadnt seen in awhile and he said I looked more muscular so I'm sure some sweet ass muscle memory is kickin in lol

----------


## digismash

HOLY CRAP!

well its update day, I havent lost any weight this week, but I am noticeably thinner and alot of muscle memory is kickin in so not worried about that at all!

My BP is the big deal I weigh and take it every thurs after the gym, not the best time I know but at least its consistent

Started 165 over 95
2nd week 149 over 90
last week 143 over 89
today 135 over 76!

very excited about that!! well until next week, have a good one guys!

Eric

----------


## digismash

I should also mention I switched from the metabolic typing diet to the CKD diet, very similar though.

----------


## Nooomoto

It's nuts how fast your BP is coming down. Awesome results if not for anything else!

----------


## digismash

I know bro! i was shocked, my wife works for a Dr, I'm gonna have them take it in the morning, see what it reads.

But I LOVE powerlifting, not doing alot of weight but still feels great and as much as I feel like puking afterwards I effing love deadlifts LOL

----------


## digismash

Still doing well guys, just decied to stay away from the scale for awhile, got alot of old muscle coming back. But I feel great and getting stronger and more flexible, thanks for all the help and encouragement!

E

----------


## ibtfu

You've probably got a routine by now, but Starting Strength(sans the dietary recommendations) is perfect for what you want to do. It's based around the 3 powerlifting movements + military press and power clean. I don't think there's anything better out there for a novice.

----------


## gymcandy20

I wasn't a natural at lifting. It took me two years to hit 225 and another two years to hit 315.400 came quicker and 500 was done quickly as well and 600 was done soon after.Well, I'm not one of the greatest benchers, but I do feel that I'm one of the most improved and have really done a lot with the genetics the Lord has given me.*Anabolic Steroids* is best formula for came powerlifting.than you can also visit my web site *http://www.gymcandy.com/*

----------

